
How Kickstarter Became a Lab for Daring Prototypes and Ingenious Products - naish
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/03/ff_kickstarter/all/1
======
newchimedes
I'm really curious to know why did Kickstarter get traction when there were
other similar sites doing the same thing before them? If memory serves me
right there was at least one other company one with the exact model, but that
one fizzled out.

...

I found the name of the company. It was called Fundable. Here's where the
founder of the company states how he laid the groundwork down for Kickstarter
to succeed. To say he's bitter is putting it mildly...

"I cannot tell you how painful it is to watch 5 assholes take your idea and
run with it and not even give you credit. I hate all 5 of them for that. If I
see them, I may punch each one of them in the face."

Here's the link:
[http://groups.google.com/group/barcampla/msg/8c636525d0415fb...](http://groups.google.com/group/barcampla/msg/8c636525d0415fb0?pli=1)

~~~
melling
They started in New York City instead of Silicon Valley. :-)

Isn't this a classic case of someone else executing better. Google, Intel,
Amazon, and Facebook are all followers, for example. Microsoft was a big
follower. The didn't invent spreadsheets, word processors, or OS's with a GUI.
Diapers.com went for a fortune. I'm sure they weren't the first guys with that
idea.

